# It's just a repair/no permit required



## Bootleg (Jul 7, 2010)

The things people tell Building Inspectors !It's always a good idea to take a look !

View attachment 1369


View attachment 1369


/monthly_2010_07/572953dcc1a3e_7-7-20100021.jpg.493b04d119c10a7cb08c0a7502e1d1e6.jpg


----------



## peach (Jul 7, 2010)

details, bootleg.. details..

How about requiring a permit for all roofing repairs, but you don't require an inspection?


----------



## RJJ (Jul 8, 2010)

!!!!???? The one I get the most is "this is an emergency repair and didn't think we needed a permit for that." I stop in tomorrow and get the paper work!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 8, 2010)

Peach,

"How about requiring a permit for all roofing repairs, but you don't require an inspection"

Most AHJs I've seen require a permit to replace a roof covering (asphalt shingles); and do not inspect the work.  They also don't inspect the roof covering in new construction either.

How many of you inspect the roof covering underlayment and flashing prior to installation of shingles; new or replacement?

For the most part; this is an unregulated; though important part; of home construction and replacement.

Uncle Bob


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've got one in right now.

1st they ask for a permit to "repair" the addition.

I tell them they need a variance because the existing addition never had a permit and encroaches the rear setback.  Also construction drawings are required.

I did a drive by to see what was existing.

10 days later, ....poof...., old addition completly removed and new addition already built.

He says he repaired it but it is the same.

I told him it is completly different.  Even the roof pitches in a different direction.

Now he is in the process of getting his variance.

I told him the structure was built wrong and still need drawings.

He says he repaired it, nothing more.

I explained that he had given us permission to inspect the structure and that at that time many deficiencies were found.  No report until I have drawings.


----------



## FredK (Jul 8, 2010)

Got to love those "repairs".

Here in a flat mostly level city I love the rooftop mechanical unit on the hoist hanging in the air about 25 ft up.  When you go by and ask for a permit the blank look appears.  Gets even worse when you pull out a red tag and tell them to load up the equipment back on the trailer until they get one.

"But can I place it on the roof first, crane cost money?"

Me looking sad says slowly, "No.  Permit first."

"But we never get one (fill in the blank)."

"Well you need one here.  BTW who's your electrican to install a outlet?"


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 8, 2010)

Question:

In photo should the torch down at the top of the parapet be under the flashing cap?


----------



## Alias (Jul 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Peach,"How about requiring a permit for all roofing repairs, but you don't require an inspection"
> 
> Most AHJs I've seen require a permit to replace a roof covering (asphalt shingles); and do not inspect the work. They also don't inspect the roof covering in new construction either.
> 
> ...


Peach & UB -

I agree with you both that it is an important part of home construction and replacement.

I require permits for all roofing over 299 sq. ft., repairs included. I do pre-inspections and final most jobs. On  one pre-inspection I found - 1 layer shake, 1 layer shingles, and two layers comp. This is not all that unusual here.

My story - I had my house reroofed about 12 years ago, contractor didn't strip it. Well, it blew off this past winter/spring in chunks. I had it reroofed last week. Contractor called me and informed me there were four layers on my roof - 2 rolled, 2 comp. - as he was stripping it. I got up on the roof and saw what he had found. Needless to say, as I live in the county and they don't require permits for reroofs, I was checking my contractors' work for my own piece of mind. He was more than happy to have me traisping across the roof with him.

Yes, I get up on the roof, especially in new construction and check the roof deck, underlayment, and flashing. Living in a high wind area, I see a lot of roof damage every year.

Sue, gee, it must be 4 PM, the wind picked up


----------



## RJJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Bootleg: Yes the cap need to cover. Since it is only a repair they can remove the cap and bend a new one to create drainage.


----------



## Alias (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh this is rich.      While posting my last response, Lt. from PD phoned to inform me of a reroof in progress. The one guy is known to do contracting work and is unlicensed. I checked my files, no permit has been pulled. I went out and talked to the two guys on the roof. They informed me that they were legal and named the only roofing contractor in town as their employer. I came back and checked my office again for permits, nope, nothing. I went back and red tagged the job for work without a permit. I told the two guys to keep going, didn't want the homeowner's things ruined if it rains today like yesterday. Contractor dropped off permit after lunch at the main office. This is the same contractor who comes in and whines about all the other contractors and unlicensed workers stealing his jobs, not getting permits, etc. Karma, that's it, karma, pure and simple.    Sue, roofing enforcer  :lol:

View attachment 150


View attachment 150


/monthly_2010_07/572953b7f3dfe_pictures001..jpg.2c582ad989e3fe3bff692276b4571efa.jpg


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 8, 2010)

Alias,

Does the contractor have a city business license?


----------



## Alias (Jul 8, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Alias,Does the contractor have a city business license?


Oh yeah. He'll get the usual extra fees for starting work without a permit........... And maybe I should call the Contractors State License Board...........nah, won't do any good, they don't know where we are located.  

Sue, on the frontline


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 8, 2010)

Alias,

What fees for starting work without a permit?


----------



## peach (Jul 8, 2010)

don't require a  permit if you have no intention of inspecting it... require an inspection for every permit you issue.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 9, 2010)

Charging a permit fee and not doing an inspection is nothing but stealing from the public.


----------



## Alias (Jul 12, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Alias,What fees for starting work without a permit?


In CA, it's double the regular fee, which for this job would have been $100.00 plus $1.00 for the state building standards commission.  I only charged him the usual fee of $51.00.

Sue


----------



## Alias (Jul 12, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> don't require a permit if you have no intention of inspecting it... require an inspection for every permit you issue.


Pre-inspection and final inspectios are required, hence the permit fees.  Any anomalies trigger a third inspection.  Yes, I do go out and look at them.  I was up on one roof this am looking at the deck.  Finaled another one in the same area.

Sue, rooves R me


----------



## steveray (Jul 12, 2010)

I have recently added a roof start inspection to my new municipality as I don't feel right about just doing a final. "But that's how we've always done it!" is usually the response at this point, hoping that will stop soon!

Had a large commercial roofer with a crane and kettle setup, asked for his permit, he said it was a repair, I said how much...he said 100 square!  I said yeah not so much! and now I have work without a permit penalties!

Always fighting the fight!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2010)

On commercial re-roofs how many are requiring guards under

1013.5 Mechanical equipment.

1013.6 Roof access.

Or in seismic zones the gas piping on a roof to have supports that will meet the seismic requirents. We started this at the beggining of this year. There was some resistance till the roofer realized he can make more money and blame the building department for the "new codes"


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jul 13, 2010)

We don't enforce code requirements that were not in effect when the building was constructed.

GPE


----------

